

A Breakthrough Against Leukemia Using Altered T-Cells - interconnector
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/10/health/a-breakthrough-against-leukemia-using-altered-t-cells.html?_r=0

======
scarmig
I know complaining about comments on newspaper article forums is never super
productive. But still:

"What this article did not mention was the thousands of people who prayed and
gathered together for a candle lit prayer vigil for Emily and her family when
things were so critical."

Rage. I guess God just didn't value the life of my 10 year old cousin enough
to save her despite all those candlelit vigils we put on for her.

More on topic: great article and great science.

------
adam_quartzy
Awesome story. One major question about this therapy
(<http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1103849>) is what life will be
like without B-cells. They're pretty important to a functioning immune system.

~~~
docpepin
"In the 10 years or so since the widespread use of B-cell depletion, there is
little to suggest that a long-term paucity of B cells puts patients at risk
for malignancy or opportunistic infections, nor that it leads to treatment-
resistant RA or complications."
([http://www.futuremedicine.com/doi/abs/10.2217/ijr.12.7?journ...](http://www.futuremedicine.com/doi/abs/10.2217/ijr.12.7?journalCode=ijr))

